# Where can I find frogs and/or salamanders?



## Envenomation09

I want to get some top water action next year on frogs but don't know where they would work because I can't find them. Also where are salamanders? I have some cool imitations I have been dying to try out! I have heard they work awesome where there are salamanders.


----------



## DallanC

Long Lake on the boulders... soooooo many salamanders it defies description.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

DallanC said:


> Long Lake on the boulders... soooooo many salamanders it defies description.
> 
> -DallanC


Too bad there are no trout! (I guess that's why there are so many salamanders!)


----------



## fishnate

Envenomation09 said:


> Also where are salamanders? I have some cool imitations I have been dying to try out! I have heard they work awesome where there are salamanders.


Be careful not to use tiger salamanders, commonly called "waterdogs." Utah regulations prohibit their possesion, dead or alive.

Not sure what other salamanders might be available in Utah.


----------



## Narient

Learn something new every day. I had never known that mud puppies (commonly referred to as waterdogs) were the larvae for tiger salamanders. Might have to look into taking my son out to catch one.


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> Too bad there are no trout! (I guess that's why there are so many salamanders!)


Man could you imagine how big a trout would get if it didnt winter kill in that lake? Endless food supply.

-DallanC


----------



## LOAH

Before 2007 or 2008 (I forget), it was legal to use them and they worked really well. It's too bad they're prohibited now, but the powers that be must have their reasons.


----------



## wyogoob

You can't use salamanders for bait but I believe you can still possess them in Utah.

For easy to understand rules for Utah amphibians see page 14 of these guidelines:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/amp ... ptiles.pdf

For the real "legal beagle" see: Utah R657-53-27, Classifications and Specific Rules for Amphibians, (i), (C):

(C) Salamanders are classified as follows:

(i) Tiger salamander, Ambystomatidae Family (Ambystoma tigrinum) is

(A) noncontrolled for collection and possession and controlled for propagation of individuals from wild populations in Utah.

(B) controlled for importation, possession and propagation of individuals legally obtained outside of Utah;


----------



## Envenomation09

fishnate said:


> Envenomation09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also where are salamanders? I have some cool imitations I have been dying to try out! I have heard they work awesome where there are salamanders.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful not to use tiger salamanders, commonly called "waterdogs." Utah regulations prohibit their possesion, dead or alive.
> 
> Not sure what other salamanders might be available in Utah.
Click to expand...

Just so you know I hate bait. And I like salamanders.


----------



## PBH

DallanC said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there are no trout! (I guess that's why there are so many salamanders!)
> 
> 
> 
> Man could you imagine how big a trout would get if it didnt winter kill in that lake? Endless food supply.
> 
> -DallanC
Click to expand...

Well....not really endless. If fish were in there, and didn't winter kill, then just like most lakes with fish, the amphibian population (as well as the scuds and other crustaceans) would certainly plummet. I imagine it's kind of like a nice pretty pasture that hasn't had any cattle to graze it.

It's no secret that live waterdogs are fantastic bait. But their effectiveness is not a reason for their use as a bait to be banned in Utah. It has more to do with native species, and them being the only salamander native to Utah -- similar to the boreal toads. I know a couple biologists who were really disappointed to see them become illegal to use as bait. Oh well. I guess that's why Envenom is tying imitations.


----------



## snowboarderUT

*Cecret Lake at Alta up Little Cottonwood Canyon*

Cecret Lake is a popular, short hike up Little Cottonwood Canyon and a haven for the Tiger Salamander (the only species found in Utah). However, I am not certain of the laws regarding catching them there, though it is not a protected species in Utah and it is legal to catch and keep salamanders:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-gen...37767-where-can-i-find-frogs-salamanders.html

I believe they are found in most if not all mountain lakes and ponds in the uinta-wasatch-cache national forest.


----------



## bowgy

The first fish that I caught out of Lake Powell was a 2-3 lb Walleye on a water dog, they used to sell them at Wahweap Marina.


----------



## PBH

bowgy -- they are legal to use on the Arizona side!


----------



## bowgy

PBH said:


> bowgy -- they are legal to use on the Arizona side!


Good to know, I haven't used bait there for years except for anchovies.


----------



## PBH

bowgy said:


> Good to know, I haven't used bait there for years except for anchovies.


I still don't understand why people use anchovies when sucker, chub, striper, carp, etc.....are all legal to use as bait. Heck, you can chum with striper.

Anchovies stink, are very scaly (ie: scales end up all over your boat, gear, hands, rods, etc.), and they don't stay on the hook at all. So, why use them??


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> I still don't understand why people use anchovies when sucker, chub, striper, carp, etc.....are all legal to use as bait. Heck, you can chum with striper.
> 
> Anchovies stink, are very scaly (ie: scales end up all over your boat, gear, hands, rods, etc.), and they don't stay on the hook at all. So, why use them??


Ain't got time to go catch bait fish, I can stop off at a store and pick up some anchovies and be off fishing in minutes.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian

I thought he was looking for frogs to eat for himself...silly me. I sure could use a good batch of fried frog legs right now. :grin:


----------



## johnnycake

LostLouisianian said:


> I thought he was looking for frogs to eat for himself...silly me. I sure could use a good batch of fried frog legs right now. :grin:


I'm making the garlic butter right now! Grab the frog legs, hop on a plane, and let's eat! found some porcinis the other night that would go perfectly with some cuisses de grenouille!


----------



## LostLouisianian

johnnycake said:


> I'm making the garlic butter right now! Grab the frog legs, hop on a plane, and let's eat! found some porcinis the other night that would go perfectly with some cuisses de grenouille!


Would love to but probably the only plane I would jump on right now would be to Louisiana and help all my family that got flooded out down there. Hopefully they can rebuild their homes but no one will know until the water recedes. Hardly any of them got out with anything more than the clothes they were wearing the water came up so fast.


----------

